# FREE Website & Design?



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

Hi all, 
I need to make a web-site for our new biz (tree service) We have everything in place except the webpage. I've done my research but afraid to CL to Finalize it.

~ I've taken a course on Web-page design & learned as much as I could about HTML.....but it still aludes my brain in a logical sense.
~ I've done some web editing for our Guild, but can only do so with the instructions right beside me. Otherwise I'm totally lost.
~ I'm reading the "Web design for Dummies"...bit detailed for a newbie.
I tried to do a FREE website with "Google" but found after 4 hours I still could Not edit the page.....so I deleted it....read that Many people were not able to edit their page either. Guess FREE isn't all it's cracked up to be:grump:

* I have been checking out "godaddy" & also "homestead" they offer design & hosting for cheap rates ( I think about $5 a month )
- godaddy offers ".ca" for $22 a yr ( I'm in Canada...does it really make a difference? They also have this "WEB site TONITE" which looks Super easy!

Does anyone have experience with these sites? Are they reliable? Are they "newbie - friendly"???? After a week of reading, & checking sites out I really Need to settle on something so I can put it on our biz cards.

ANY info or guidance will be GREATLY APPRECIATED by this Website Newbie!!!!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I was a complete website ignoramous(much more so than you!!!), when I used webs.com to make my website ( www.ozarkjewels.net ). I used the free one while I worked on and tweaked it to my liking, then decided to go premium with the cheapest package($50 a year). I LOVE IT. It is so easy to edit, I can do it at anytime with any time frame. It takes me just minutes to edit anything I want. I've had it for years now with no reason to change.
This past year I also put together our business website (www.morninglanddairy.com ) with webs.com and couldn't be happier. It is also the $50 a year package and has everything I'd ever need. The domain name costs extra, but not that much, and you don't need to buy a domain name at all, or at least until you are happy with your site and want to buy the domain name.
Anyway........I highly reccomend webs.com!
And seriously.....you don't need to know *anything* about websites to use webs.com. It doesn't come any more clueless than me.:shocked:


----------



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm going to check it out - thanx for the info! 
*** what I'm concerned with is the "Domain" name, not sure I understand the complexities....if I go with "godaddy" & get my domain name thru them, Who owns the name? Do they have control of it? I was reading about the Best way is to register your name On your own....do you know if there are complications having the host be involved? Just curious about what problems I may encounter because I'm trying to go the Easy route?


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Owning your own domain name is important because ownership allows you to move everything to a new host if the service goes downhill or you need more/different services.

www.Godaddy.com isn't the only place to get a domain name. At work we use www.networksolutions.com

The thing to remember is you need to renew your domain name periodically. If you pay for a longer period then the cost per year is cheaper.

Please be aware that if you let your domain name expire after your site is established and getting a fair amount of traffic, that someone will probably take control of the domain name (squat) right away. 

Squatters will put up a generic site with advertising and your customers going to your old site will generate ad money for the squatter. You can try to buy your old domain name back from the squatter, but they generally will want a lot of money for it.

Deb
in wi


----------



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

EEEEEK after hearing back from enough people, I bit the bullet & signed with "GoDaddy" ~ will take me a few days to get the site up & running. I know for expereinced people is all seems a bit silly, but to a Newbie it's terrifying 

Will only cost me about $8 a month that is the personal Domain, Security & the "Easy" webpage for Newbies.....cause that's me, Big Time.

I REALLY Appreciate everyone's suggestions....I might even use another site for my Personal site, but for hubbies biz, I figured I had better go with a User friendly, secure site.

MANY MANY THANXXXXXXXXXXXXX everyone ~ it helped ALOT!:bow:


----------



## pilot8532 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have created about 10 sites using Weebly. Its free to build and use for one month. Then you pay only $28.00 for hosting every 6 months and that is for 10 sties. Very user friendly. My experience has been a positive one with Weebly. As a neophyte their videos explained everything in detail. Have a look at this company: http://www.weebly.com/link/kJUcBo


----------

